# A/V sync delay HDMI/ analog audio output



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

If I use the HDMI output of the player for video to the tv and the analog outputs for the audio to my processor's analog bypass inputs will there be a delay between the audio and the video resulting in an incorrect audio/video sync?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Sure, there can be, it depends on the setup. Most processors will allow some lip sync control to help you compensate.


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

That's where their might be a problem for me because the lip sync is bypassed by the analog input on the processor.

This is the only way I can connect a blu-ray player to get the lossless audio from the discs.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

If you can configure the player to generate exactly the resolution and frame rate of the display, then the A/V sync problem should be minimized since the display won't have to spend any time rescaling the video.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

What you describe is how I had my system hooked up for a while before I purchased an HDMI capable processor and I seldom had lip sync issues. I say give it a shot and see!


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok,that sounds like good news.

Thanks guys.:T


----------

